# jon boat filling with rain water while tied to the dock



## scboating (Aug 19, 2013)

I just bought my son a Jon boat for fishing. It sits tied up to our dock and this past weekend, while we were out of town, it rained so much that when we got home, the jon boat was 1/2 full of rain water. Is there a bilge pump you would recommend that will I could install that will pump water while we are gone? Or a cover that will when the boat is in the water, will keep the jon boat from filling with rain water


----------



## jethro (Aug 19, 2013)

Yep, either option will do the job. A bilge pump will be probably $65-75 for an automatic unit, plus whatever battery you will use (maybe there already is one for a trolling motor?) I saw them at WalMart the other day for an Attwood. A cover would be more foolproof because you don't have to worry about leaves or twigs or anything clogging the pump. The downfall is that you actually have to remember to use it and it might be more expensive than the bilge. Now, if it were my boat, I personally wouldn't do either of those. I would pull it on the dock or shore and flip it over when I left. It's a 12' jon, it can't weigh more than 100 lbs. No cost and absolutely fool proof.


----------



## Jonboat Jerry (Aug 19, 2013)

scboating said:


> I just bought my son a Jon boat for fishing. It sits tied up to our dock and this past weekend, while we were out of town, it rained so much that when we got home, the jon boat was 1/2 full of rain water. Is there a bilge pump you would recommend that will I could install that will pump water while we are gone? Or a cover that will when the boat is in the water, will keep the jon boat from filling with rain water


Welcome to TinBoats! looks like you are in South Carolina. You have several options.
Several companies (Rule, Atwood) make automatic bilge pumps that will do the job, but require a battery (charger) and plumbing
to function. All of this requires $$$. 
On the other hand, a boat cover will do the job, also protecting the boat from the sun.
Putting the boat back on it's trailer and leaving it tipped toward the stern to drain with the plug removed, is the cheapest option. 
Hope this gives you a starting point. Jerry


----------



## MiPikeGuy (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm with jethro, just pull it on shore

overton's does have some small fairly inexpensive bilge pumps that might be worth checking out though.


----------



## Kam357 (Aug 19, 2013)

pull it on shore and flip it over I store Mine in a Shed on the Trailer works and I remember to clean it out after every trip but its a work in progress right now


----------



## PSG-1 (Aug 19, 2013)

I've seen more boats sink that had an 'automatic' bilge pump than not having one. Mainly because people take them for granted, and don't check their boats after heavy rain. 

If you use a bilge pump with a float switch, I recommend the sealed electric type float switch, not the conventional float switch, as any debris in the bilge can cause one of two issues:

1. Debris keeps switch from activating, and boat swamps.

2. Debris causes switch to stick in 'on' position, which drains battery, and renders the bilge pump useless, then the boat sinks.

I have seen both situations.


----------



## scboating (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks for the advice - I forgot to mention that we have a 9.9hp motor on the back and no trailer. So trying figure out a solution that works given those challenges is the task. Like everyone's tips on how to avoid disaster


----------



## PSG-1 (Aug 19, 2013)

If your boat is small and light enough, you might also consider keeping it on a 'sport port' (drive-on PWC dock) Also, you can modify a floating dock with a roller ramp, for the same purpose. This keeps the boat out of water (important for saltwater use) and keeps it from sinking when it rains, yet, it's easy to launch.

Granted, we've had a LOT of rain in SC this year, we've had the 3rd wettest June on record since 1989, and the wettest July since 1916. August has also been a lot of days of rain. This summer, I've been spending more time checking on my boat at the dock, than I have spent on the water with it. One good thing, though, with all this fresh water, the shrimp baiting ought to be good this fall.


----------

